# Need an in ear MIC that doesn't suck.



## SpykeZ

The one that came with my PS4 I just bought is a PITA.

I used to have this one years ago that I used on PC.










I'm not looking for anything of those idiotic "gaming" headets. I just need a mic with an in ear piece. I've got a audio snob setup for the sound.


----------

